# Smoker pan upgrade



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

I have a propane upright square style smoker and I was looking for cheap ideas for a pan to hold the wood chips/chunks

I have seen people look cast iron skillets in bigger smokers, and then I was thinking of one of those tinfoil style pans from the dollar store but that wont last very long.

Any ideas or what I could use to convert one?

After the last time I tried to use the smoker and the flames got thru the pan that was in there it really "smoked" what was in there, my dogs wouldnt even eat it LOL


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

Neighbor uses a cast iron pan that’s about 3.5” in diameter and 1.25” deep. They also make one that’s 6.5” or so depending on the size of your smoker.


----------



## U D (Aug 1, 2012)

Dedicated Cast Iron pan with 3/8 bolts for adjustable legs.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I don't know what you have in your smoker. But even a couple soup cans have worked me. They smoke much more if placed on their sides. But upright works also. Just cover the top with a layer of foil with holes.
A cheap CI pan will work better like mentioned above. 
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lodge-Pr...-d52-16ff21ba2ef9f4&athancid=null&athena=true


----------



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

ebijack said:


> I don't know what you have in your smoker. But even a couple soup cans have worked me. They smoke much more if placed on their sides. But upright works also. Just cover the top with a layer of foil with holes.
> A cheap CI pan will work better like mentioned above.
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lodge-Pr...-d52-16ff21ba2ef9f4&athancid=null&athena=true


Thanks for that link, I have been looking and didnt find anything. If needed I could cut the handle off?

What would work a cut off wheel or a swaz-al? I have never cut cast iron


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Cast iron holds a lot of heat so it will not help you maintain low temps but it does seem to help maintain temp with wind or other external weather changes.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Cast iron still has some small bits if sand from the casting. CI will destroy an endmill. 
You can use a sawzall. The blade will be junk. No big deal. Easy to replace.
You can use a cutoff wheel. But alot more dust. Your choice.
Or leave the handle on. Easier to grip and remove for cleaning out the smoker.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Leave the handle on and use a pair of channel lok to move the hot pan.


----------



## baseballdad (May 28, 2017)

Reason I was asking about removing the handle is do to the size and it it will fit in the smoker with the handle on.

Guess I will pick one up and see


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

baseballdad said:


> Reason I was asking about removing the handle is do to the size and it it will fit in the smoker with the handle on.
> 
> Guess I will pick one up and see


I've got a 12" cast iron in mine with the handle but it's a big smoker. I just have it turned so the handle is to the corner of the box.


----------



## magnum lure (Dec 8, 2002)

I have a pro pain smoker and use a roaster pan with the lid, lid has holes drilled in it (1/2" holes 10/12) works good after initial burn off. If I need to snuff out i just add tin foil under the lid and goes out.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Read up on these
https://amazenproducts.com/


----------



## JUSTCATCHINUM (Feb 19, 2004)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Read up on these
> https://amazenproducts.com/


I love these for cold smoking in my Masterbuilt electric.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ebijack said:


> Cast iron still has some small bits if sand from the casting. CI will destroy an endmill.
> You can use a sawzall. The blade will be junk. No big deal. Easy to replace.
> You can use a cutoff wheel. But alot more dust. Your choice.
> Or leave the handle on. Easier to grip and remove for cleaning out the smoker.


There's no sand left on the cast iron. It all gets removed in the shot blast and during grinding.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a couple uncoated stainless steel ~4 quart stew pots with tight fitting lids from a resale shop for my 2 propane smokers. Don't think either one cost more than $5. Poked 8 x 1/2" holes in the lid with a step drill. They work perfect - get smoke WAY faster than with cast iron and they don't hold the heat like cast iron does either.

One of them I had to unscrew some bakelite handles. The other has wire loop handles that are riveted on. They have been in service for me for about a decade and have to be approaching 50 smokes each. Don't think I have ever had one overheat and catch fire as was a problem for me with cast iron.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Petronius said:


> There's no sand left on the cast iron. It all gets removed in the shot blast and during grinding.


No sand on the polished/machined surfaces. But in the cast iron. Absolutely. Reason you can still see small pits left from the sand.
I take it you have never machined cast iron or welded cast iron. The rest of the casting absolutely still has small bits if sand thruout. Ask any machinist who has worked with cast iron. Destroy's a carbide endmill almost instantly. And not very easy to weld. Due to the sand.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

ebijack said:


> No sand on the polished/machined surfaces. But in the cast iron. Absolutely. Reason you can still see small pits left from the sand.
> I take it you have never machined cast iron or welded cast iron. The rest of the casting absolutely still has small bits if sand thruout. Ask any machinist who has worked with cast iron. Destroy's a carbide endmill almost instantly. And not very easy to weld. Due to the sand.


I don't think he is intending to put food in the pan so why would it matter if there is residual?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> I don't think he is intending to put food in the pan so why would it matter if there is residual?


Funny that cast iron pans are used for food all time. :lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

ebijack said:


> No sand on the polished/machined surfaces. But in the cast iron. Absolutely. Reason you can still see small pits left from the sand.
> I take it you have never machined cast iron or welded cast iron. The rest of the casting absolutely still has small bits if sand thruout. Ask any machinist who has worked with cast iron. Destroy's a carbide endmill almost instantly. And not very easy to weld. Due to the sand.


I worked in an iron foundry when I was younger and did just about every job from mold making, pouring iron, shakeout, shot blast, grinding, and heat treat/straightening.
There are different types of cast iron. Grey iron and ductile iron are two types. Cast iron has a higher carbon content than steel due to the coke used for melting or from added carbon. Some of the carbon converts to graphite. Limestone is also added to the furnace.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Petronius said:


> I worked in an iron foundry when I was younger and did just about every job from mold making, pouring iron, shakeout, shot blast, grinding, and heat treat/straightening.


If you have worked with cast parts. Then you should know. 
I never mentioned it can not be used for food. 
What I did speak about is the silica particles that are still in any cast part. Aluminum included. For those that are interested. And when cutting or machining. Your tool bit/blade/cutoff wheel will be dulled by the silica you are cutting thru. 
Read what you want into it. I'm out.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Petronius said:


> Funny that cast iron pans are used for food all time. :lol:


Seriously I think I can cook a good a steak reverse seared oven to cast as a grill you carmelize entire surface instead of just lines

Funny one day went to cook at Sal's folks. Her ma is a clean freak bad. She thinks if we cook she's on dish duty. Look over she srubbing my perfectly seasoned cast iron pans. I'm like no,I told her it didn't need washed and even explained she couldn't grasp it


----------

